# What makes you feel better?



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I was curious to what makes you feel better...even if it's just for a little while? for me really funny movies or a good book helps.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

juliet1985 said:


> I was curious to what makes you feel better...even if it's just for a little while? for me really funny movies or a good book helps.


Things that make me feel better:

1. Watching my favorite shows on t.v
2. Listening to fast-paced music
3. Talking to people I love


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

1. receiving an email from my brother or my sister in-law + knowing they care
2. watching a good comedy
3. Having a successful outing with friends
4. Helping someone out
5. Smiling at someone or vica versa
6. Singing to music while cleaning (as long as no one else is in the house!)
7. Coming on here
8. Cooking, especially fun, tricky recipes
9. Creating a nice piece of jewellery (or just sitting and staring at beads







)
10. Sitting out in the sun and staring at the sky and completely forgetting im there...


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for sharing







i'm going to try some of those things


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Playing with dogs or animals that are cute, especially baby ones. Leaning back and having them nap on my chest and drool on me. Taking care of myself like showering and doing my hair with nice shampoo and putting on makeup. Taking a walk. Being in bed and cuddling and daydreaming. Being in love...hmmm there's a lot of little things actually. But this is more for anxiety/depression and dp/dr, that just seems random.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Getting drunk
Going to the beach
5mg diazepam
Listening to relaxing music


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

making music and computer games, playing video games and listening to music, watching funny stuff, and playing with my dog


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Nothing.

Well walking in the forest and listening to music that I really like is beneficial I guess. And Klonopin.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

That is a sweet guitar you have there SixStringRoad.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

3 things: My two daughters,my friends and music.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

PC,music,smoking and alcohol.


----------

